# Instalar version de un driver especifico (Resuelto)

## sunbqto

Trate de instalar el driver radeon, con la orden:

    #VIDEO_CARS="radeon" emerge x11-drm

    por ser mi kernel 2.6.20, obtuve el siguiente error: 

     Portage could not build the DRM modules.......            ...... Trabaja para kernels entre (2.4 y 2.6.6)

    Mi pregunta, hay una forma de instalar la version de un driver especifico como modulo:

    en mi caso: radeon-drv.so version 4.2.0

Mil graciasLast edited by sunbqto on Thu Jul 05, 2007 12:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Noss

metelo en /etc/portage/package.mask al elstilo >radeon-drv.so version 4.2.0  y así solo te verá esa versión y las inferiores del mismo

un saludo

----------

## sunbqto

 *Noss wrote:*   

> metelo en /etc/portage/package.mask al elstilo >radeon-drv.so version 4.2.0  y así solo te verá esa versión y las inferiores del mismo
> 
> un saludo

 

Mi /etc/portage/package.mask ha quedado asi

radeon_drv.so/version 4.2.0  # Tambien probe (radeon_drv.so version 4.2.0 y x11-drm/radeon_drv.so/version 4.2.0)

Pero obtengo el mismo error, que puede no haber soporte para mi kernel, como si no leyera la sentencia del package.mask

----------

## Noss

te falta por poner el signo > mayor que. De la foma que tú lo estás poniendo enmaskaras el paquete que quieres que instale, debes poner el signo de mayor que antes del paquete ">" sin las comillas y pegado al nombre del paquete

un saludo

----------

## sunbqto

 *Noss wrote:*   

> te falta por poner el signo > mayor que. De la foma que tú lo estás poniendo enmaskaras el paquete que quieres que instale, debes poner el signo de mayor que antes del paquete ">" sin las comillas y pegado al nombre del paquete
> 
> un saludo

 

 Ha quedado asi, pero creo que la sentencia no es correcta:

/etc/portage/package.mask

>=x11-drm/radeon_drv.so version 4.2.0  # He probado distintas sentencias

al darle el comando:

emerge x11-drm

continua tratando  de instalarlo, dandome siempre al final el mismo error acerca del kernel

----------

## Noss

quita el igual tan solo pon el signo de mayor que y la version no la pongas así, ejemplbo >paquete-version

mira un ejemplo real:

```

>sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

```

Con esto le dices al sistema que no te emerja ningún paquete de GCC superior a la version 4.1.1, con lo que la mayor que te emerjerá será la 4.1.1

TAmbien lo podrías haber hecho tu a mano en el mismo emerge poniendo emerge =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1 y se instalaría esa versión, pero como veo que es una dependencia de otro paquete y no eres tú quien lo instalas, mejor haz el primer método

un saludo

----------

## sunbqto

Esto es lo que necesito

Este es parte de mi /var/log.Xorg.0.log, cuando arraque con un CD_Live KUbuntu

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP) found

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

Por otra parte, ahora corriendo desde Gentoo 2.8.20-r8

en mi /etc/portage/package.mask:

>x11-drm/radeon_dvr.so-4.2.0

Hasta alli bien, pero creo que tengo una confusion con los nombres, o no se puede hacer para un driver

al hacer :

#emerge =x11-drm/radeon_drv.so

me dice que:

is not a valid package atom.

Gracias por tu paciencia

----------

## i92guboj

Vais algo despistados.

En primer lugar, en package.mask, como su mismo nombre indica, 

solo pueden ir listados "packages", o sea, paquetes. radeon_drv.so no

es un paquete, es un archivo, una librería de sistema con código    

ejecutable en su interior, un driver. Pero no un paquete.

En segundo lugar, el error del primer post, ¿dónde te lo da?, ¿al

emerger un paquete? ¿que paquete?.

En tercer lugar, si se trata del paquete x11-base/x11-drm (que contiene

ese driver y muchos más), pasa de él, y compila drm directamente en tu

kernel, que te va a evitar muchos problemas. En el menuconfig del kernel

ve a drivers, dispositivos de caracter (o character devices), luego marca

las opciones correspondientes:

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   ATI Radeon (NEW)

```

Y pasa de los drivers separados, no son necesarios. Una vez hecho eso, 

el soporte para radeon está en tu kernel. Si quieres, en lugar de fijo (*)

lo puedes compilar como módulo (M). En cuyo caso deberás comprobar que

el módulo se cargue antes de entrar en las X, aunque debería hacerlo

automáticamente si el kernel tiene dicho soporte activado.

Tras poner esas opciones, recompila tu kernel, monta /boot, reinstala

kernel y modulos, reinicia, comprueba con uname -a la fecha de compilación

del kernel para asegurarte de que estás corriendo el correcto, y lanza

X de nuevo, a ver si el módulo radeon hace su efecto.

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Vais algo despistados.
> 
> En primer lugar, en package.mask, como su mismo nombre indica, 
> 
> solo pueden ir listados "packages", o sea, paquetes. radeon_drv.so no
> ...

 

Segui una a una tus indicaciones, en mi kernel solo me da la opcion de instalarlos como mudulo asi:

[M] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

[M]   ATI Radeon (NEW) 

 despues de reinicializar, ejecuto:

# uname -a

 Linux dellita 2.6.20-gentoo-r8  #8  SMP Mon Jul 2 20:26:43 Local ......

Pero no veo que me cargue los modulos, deberian esta en:

ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers

fglrx_drv.so vesa_drv.so

Aunque cuando compilo el kernel veo que ejecuta el modulo: radeon_drv.so

   Volviendo al caso:  veo que algunos modulos tienen dependencias de los drivers ATI (soy un novato)

 ejecutando:

  # emerge -p ati-drivers

  me da como resultado que puede instalar la version ati-drivers-8.35.5

  pero yo necesito la version 6.6.3, (esta funciona bien con el CD_Live KUbuntu) alli estoy parado, desconozco como instalar la version ati-drivers 6.6.3 y no la 8.35.5

----------

## i92guboj

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Segui una a una tus indicaciones, en mi kernel solo me da la opcion de instalarlos como mudulo asi:
> 
> 

 

Puede que haya otra opción de la que dependen seleccionada como módulo.

En cualquier caso, deberías poder cargar ese módulo a mano con

"modprobe radeon_drv". Prueba a ver si carga sin errores, esto debería

permitirte usar Driver "radeon" en tu xorg.conf.

```

   Volviendo al caso:  veo que algunos modulos tienen dependencias de los drivers ATI (soy un novato)

 ejecutando:

  # emerge -p ati-drivers

  me da como resultado que puede instalar la version ati-drivers-8.35.5

  pero yo necesito la version 6.6.3, (esta funciona bien con el CD_Live KUbuntu) alli estoy parado, desconozco como instalar la version ati-drivers 6.6.3 y no la 8.35.5[/quote]

```

ati-drivers contiene fglrx (el driver propietario, no el otro del que 

hablábamos antes). Para instalar una versión tan antiguo necesitarás

un ebuild antiguo porque en portage son todos más modernos qeu esa

versión. O instalarlo a mano, lo cual no recomiendo. Con este tendrías

que usar Driver "fglrx" en tu xorg.conf.

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *sunbqto wrote:*   
> 
> Segui una a una tus indicaciones, en mi kernel solo me da la opcion de instalarlos como mudulo asi:
> 
>  
> ...

 

    Pues.. no se donde ha metido el Driver "radeon", aunque veo que al compilar el nucleo lo agrega con la linea:

  [MM] radeon_drv.so (o algo parecido)

   He desistido de usar el Driver "fglrx", cuando lo uso mira lo que arroja mi Xorg.0.log  (he puesto solo el final)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

      compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.35.5

      Module class: X.Org Video Driver

      ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

      compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

      Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

       ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

     compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

      ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.35.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.35g1

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 27 2007 12:13:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.35.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-334085

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found 

  Uuufff, aunque carga el driver, creo que no tiene soporte para mi tarjeta.

   Voy a tomarlo con calma

----------

## i92guboj

[quote="sunbqto"][quote="i92guboj"] *sunbqto wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     Pues.. no se donde ha metido el Driver "radeon", aunque veo que al compilar el nucleo lo agrega con la linea:
> 
>   [MM] radeon_drv.so (o algo parecido)
> ...

 

El driver radeon está ahí, como ya te dije, prueba a cargarlo a mano,

con "modprobe radeon_drv". Si carga bien ya nos preocupamos luego de 

automatizarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    He desistido de usar el Driver "fglrx", cuando lo uso mira lo que arroja mi
> 
>    Xorg.0.log  (he puesto solo el final)
> ...

 

Yo jamás he conseguido hacer andar fglrx con nada. Tengo que creer que anda

igual que creo que el hombre ha estado en La Luna, pero jamás lo he visto

con mis ojo. En cualquier caso, está claro que no reconoce tu tarjeta.

Cambia en xorg Driver "fglrx" por Driver "radeon", haz "modprobe radeon_drv" o

como se llame el driver, y prueba a iniciar X. Paso totalmente de ATi hace

años, pero este debería ser el procedimiento para hacerlas andar, si no, al

menos deberíamos acercarnos un poco al final.

Toma un poco de aire e inténtalo así. Suerte.

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cambia en xorg Driver "fglrx" por Driver "radeon", haz "modprobe radeon_drv" o
> 
> como se llame el driver, y prueba a iniciar X. Paso totalmente de ATi hace
> ...

 

dellita # modprobe -l

*

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko

dellita drm # pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/drm

dellita drm # modprobe radeon

dellita drm # modprobe radeon.ko

FATAL: Module radeon.ko not found

dellita drm # modprobe drm.ko

FATAL: Module drm.ko not found

dellita drm # ls

drm.ko radeon.ko

dellita drm # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permited

   modprobe los *.ko, los ejecuta sin colocar la extension,  cuando pruebo con  radeon.ko y drm.ko,  creo que los ha cargado sin notificarlo.

    Gracias por tu paciencia

----------

## i92guboj

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Cambia en xorg Driver "fglrx" por Driver "radeon", haz "modprobe radeon_drv" o
> 
> como se llame el driver, y prueba a iniciar X. Paso totalmente de ATi hace
> ...

 

Es normal que las dos últimas fallen. Tras el primero (modprobe radeon), el driver

debería estar cargado. Lo puedes ver con el comando lsmod.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dellita drm # ls
> 
> drm.ko radeon.ko
> ...

 

[/quote]

Esto es normal también. No puedes cargar radeon y fglrx al mismo tiempo, porque

ambos hacen lo mismo, de distinta forma. Es decir, comprueba que el módulo está

cargado con lsmod, y si es así, asegúrate de tener Driver "radeon" en tu xorg.conf.

Luego, prueba a arrancar X.

----------

## sunbqto

[/quote]  i92guboj escribió:

Esto es normal también. No puedes cargar radeon y fglrx al mismo tiempo, porque

ambos hacen lo mismo, de distinta forma. Es decir, comprueba que el módulo está

cargado con lsmod, y si es así, asegúrate de tener Driver "radeon" en tu xorg.conf.

Luego, prueba a arrancar X.[/quote]

  Force  arrancar el module "radeon" desde el inicio, no puedo asegurar que lo cargue completamente, pero si sus dependencias, lo que ahora no tengo claro, es donde lo busca xorg.conf, haber si lo ayudo a encontrarlo. 

Este es mi:

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rsrc_nonstatic

yenta_socket

# Xs para ATI

radeon

# lsmod

Module             Size  Used by

radeon           112416  0

drm               67476  1 radeon  

agpgart           27592  1 drm

yenta_socket      25356  4

rsrc_nonstatic    12928  1 yenta_socket

/proc/modules

radeon            112416  0 - Live 0xe0ad5000

drm               67476  1 radeon, Live 0xe0aa6000  

agpgart           27592  1 drm, Live 0xe0a80000

yenta_socket      25356  4 - Live 0xe0a88000

rsrc_nonstatic    12928  1 yenta_socket, Live 0xe0a79000

Parte de mi xorg.conf

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Device"

     Identifier "ATI"

     Driver "radeon"

EndSection

Parte de mi X-log

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

*

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeon

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

*

  Y asi es colo lo carga el genkernel de K-Ubuntu CD-Live 

  X Window System Version 7.2.0 

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"

	Driver		"ati"

	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

y esto es lo que reporta   el genkernel de K-Ubuntu CD-Live 

X Window System Version 7.2.0 

*

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

*

*

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

     ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 

[Mobility FireGL 9000]".

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP) found

 *

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

      Las dudas son muchas, no tengo claro que para las X, "radeon" es un submodule de "radeon" (de si mismo o de ATI) y por otro lado el driver radeon_drv.so no lo encuentro en mi equipo, que es la causa del titulo de este hilo.

   Gracias por tu esfuerzo

----------

## i92guboj

Las tarjetas de ATi siempre son un dolor en el culete, y eso contando conque

se consiga hacerlas andar. Pero bueno, seguiremos  :Razz: 

Has emergido xorg-server con el VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"? Pega aquí el resultado

de emerge -pv xorg-server, a ver si entre los dos conseguimos dar con lo que

falta. Tu kernel debería estar listo ya para esa tarjeta.

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Las tarjetas de ATi siempre son un dolor en el culete, y eso contando conque
> 
> se consiga hacerlas andar. Pero bueno, seguiremos 
> 
> Has emergido xorg-server con el VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"? Pega aquí el resultado
> ...

 

# emerge -pv xorg-server

[ebuild  R  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 USE ="dri ipv6 nptl xorg   ...."  (en rojo)

                                            INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse  .... " (en rojo)

                                            VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx (en rojo)  radeon* (en verde)  .... " 0 kB

[ebuild  N  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 USE ="dri -debug" 707 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 707 kB

   No lo ejecute, para antes analizarlo

Nota que: "x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3" coincide con:

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

que es la que monta el CD-Live de KUbuntu

----------

## i92guboj

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx (en rojo)  radeon* (en verde)  .... " 0 kB
> 
> 

 

Eso significa que el soporte radeon está activo, pero aún no se ha compilado

en xorg-server. Así que dale, y que emerja de nuevo para añadir el soporte

radeon.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 USE ="dri -debug" 707 kB
> 
> Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 707 kB
> ...

 

No entiendo mucho de radeons, pero asumiendo que funciona igual que los demás,

al emerger xorg-server con radeon ahora, debería instalar todo lo necesario,

incluyendo eso.

Y ahora, me voy a dormir  :Razz: 

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No entiendo mucho de radeons, pero asumiendo que funciona igual que los demás,
> 
> al emerger xorg-server con radeon ahora, debería instalar todo lo necesario,
> ...

 

  BINGO

  Te queria hacer otra consulta, sobre los escritorios, Hay algo mas liviano que Fluxbox?

   Yo tambien me voy a dormir,

   Un millon de gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> No entiendo mucho de radeons, pero asumiendo que funciona igual que los demás,
> 
> al emerger xorg-server con radeon ahora, debería instalar todo lo necesario,
> ...

 

Me alegro de que funcione.

Fluxbox es solo un gestor de ventanas (WM), no un escritorio. Aunque si que

se puede usar para contruir un escritorio personalizado en conjunto con otras

aplicaciones.

Hay muchos gestores de ventanas distintos, puede mirar en

$(ls /usr/portage/x11-wm). Fluxbox es un buen window manager, y bastante

ligero. Es una cosa intermedia, bastante fácil de configurar y manejar, y 

bastante configurable. Openbox y blackbox son ambos más minimalistas que

fluxbox, y seguramente gasten menos memoria, pero todos ellos son tan

pequeños que la diferencia no debería preocuparte en un equipo moderno.

En definitiva, flux está bien si no tienes mucha idea y quieres algo

ligero, rápido, sencillo y eficiente. Tambien hay temas para él en portage.

Hay window managers tan mínimos como ratpoison, por ejemplo, pensado para

manejarlo con el teclado, y con el que los fans de gnu screen se sentirán

como en casa. 

Mi elección personal es Fvwm, es el extremo de la configurabilidad y la

extensibilidad. Puede hacer casi de todo, eso si, para un novato su

configuración puede ser un todo un reto.

En mi web tengo algo sobre Fvwm y algunos screenshots de mis configs,

si quieres echarles un vistazo  :Razz: . Url en la firma.

EDIT, si quieres más opiniones, mejor abre otro hilo con el nuevo tema.

Así conseguirás más respuestas.  :Smile: 

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi elección personal es Fvwm, es el extremo de la configurabilidad y la
> 
> extensibilidad. Puede hacer casi de todo, eso si, para un novato su
> ...

 

   Me lanzare con Fluxbox, es mas de lo que necesito por ahora,

aunque ratposion y FVWM, han despertado mi curiosidad, 

 estan en mi agenda para cuando tome mayor soltura. 

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT, si quieres más opiniones, mejor abre otro hilo con el nuevo tema.
> 
> Así conseguirás más respuestas. 

 

   No lo creo conveniente, hay unos cuantos al respecto, si llegase a

tener medianos problemas, entonces no dudare en hacerlo. 

 Mil gracias nuevamente

----------

